# kwin in segmentation fault

## rb34

Qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato world, e da allora sono successe alcune cose strane.

Un pacchetto aggiornato è stato x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.5, e da quel momento X non riusciva a caricare radeon_drv, dicendo che dlopen non trovava un simbolo. 

Poi mi sono accorto che col distcc attivo, ma senza altre macchine su, la compilazione dava qualche errore strano (tipo compilazione su localhost fallita), e oggi, togliendo distcc e reinstallando x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.5, sembra che X parta.

Ma ora quando parte kde, mi viene subito fuori una finestra (credo sia kcrash) che dice che kwin è crashato, e mi dà il seguento output di debug:

```
Application: KWin (kwin), signal: Segmentation fault

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb5d3fd90 in nanosleep () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb5d3fbce in sleep () from /lib/libc.so.6

#3  0xb7319983 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5

#4  0x00000000 in ?? ()
```

cosa dovrei controllare?

Giusto per sicurezza ho ricompilato kdelibs, ma non è cambiato niente. 

Ho xfce installato, e quello parte regolarmente. Là ora mi capita un'altra cosa strana, quando faccio "termina sessione" non si riapre kdm, ma rimane un cursore lampeggiante su schermo nero.

uhm......

edit: ho installato gdm, e usando quello come login manager, quando si esce dai gestori desktop si torna a gdm, mentre usando kdm quando di esce si ha schermo nero testo con cursore lampeggiante. Evidentemente si è incasinato anche kdm (ma reinstallandolo non è cambiato niente)

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
revdep-rebuild
```

dice niente?

----------

## rb34

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

direi di no:

```
 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 25% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/apache/modules/libphp4.so (requires libjpeg.so.62)

[ 67% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libCHART-1.2.la (requires /usr/lib/libGL.la)

[ 68% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libFOX-1.2.la (requires /usr/lib/libGL.la)

[ 71% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgtkgl.la (requires /usr/lib/libGL.la)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib/apache/modules/libphp4.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/apache/modules/libphp4.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libCHART-1.2.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libCHART-1.2.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libFOX-1.2.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libFOX-1.2.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libgtkgl.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libgtkgl.la -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr
```

anzi, già che ci sono, posso cancellare i file che revdev-rebuild mi ha dato come non appartenenti a nessun pacchetto, giusto?

Comunque, nel frattempo ho installato su questa macchina  gnome-light, che funziona bene. Rientrando in kde, all'ennesimo crash di kwin, mi ha proposto (come le altre volte) di cambiare gestore finestre, e ora ho potuto scegliere metacity. E con quello pare che funzioni, ma ... se ricompilo kwin e quello ancora crasha, e prima non lo faceva, c'è decisamente qualcosa che non va, ma non so proprio dove andare a vedere.

Mi chiedo se ci sia stato qualche problema di compilazione, chissà.

Sto seriamente pensando di fare un emerge -e world....

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
/usr/lib/libGL.la
```

mi pare ti manchi questa libreria.

io non ce l'ho.

lancia, giusto per, il comando "lafilefixer".

se 

```
equery b /usr/lib/libCHART-1.2.la
```

non ti dice nulla, allora cancella il file.

emerge -uDN world non è che per caso ti fa installare qualche pacchetto?

(magari innavertitamente cancellato)

infine, secondo me un emerge -e world non serve a nulla.

----------

